# Can I use plywood for interior door jambs?



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

I think if you were to check many prehung doors are done on plywood veneered jambs.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

hayewe farm said:


> I think if you were to check many prehung doors are done on plywood veneered jambs.


I have see quite few do are on plywood veneered but some are on OSB as well { Yuck }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I think that where the problem lies, is when the casing is nailed into the side of the jamb, the plywood will tend to split. 
if this happens, you will have a problem on your hands!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Wildie said:


> I think that where the problem lies, is when the casing is nailed into the side of the jamb, the plywood will tend to split.
> if this happens, you will have a problem on your hands!


If he uses an 18 ga. brad nailer for the edge of the casing that goes to the jamb he shouldn't have a splitting problem. I have used plywood for wide jamb extensions in basements and haven't had any problems with it. The other thing you may want to do is go to a real millwork shop that makes their own doors and see what they want for jambsets. Big box stores aren't the place to buy them, or the trim for that matter.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## benze (Sep 1, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> If he uses an 18 ga. brad nailer for the edge of the casing that goes to the jamb he shouldn't have a splitting problem. I have used plywood for wide jamb extensions in basements and haven't had any problems with it. The other thing you may want to do is go to a real millwork shop that makes their own doors and see what they want for jambsets. Big box stores aren't the place to buy them, or the trim for that matter.


Agreed. I've not had 18 ga. nailers split anything before either, save and except nails that deflected if they were too long. 

Real millwork shops around here that make their own doors are not easy to find. I was actually quite surprised at the local big box; the pre-fab jambs that they are selling are only 1/2" jointed pine. Was expected at least 5/8 or 3/4.

Thanks for the tips!

Eric


----------

